# Strange Deduction....



## 63 Delta (24 Aug 2008)

Reviewing my pay statements, i noticed a deduction of $1400. It was under Cash/DBA acquittance roll. Can any of you RMS clerks online, please decode that for me?

Appreciate it.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Aug 2008)

Thats how it shows up when they recover a claim advance or part thereof. Also when you sign the sheet for something like a mess dinner. Judging by the amount its more like they are recovering after a claim was finalized ( or it was not done by the date indicated)


----------



## PO2FinClk (26 Aug 2008)

Either a recovery or you were given an advance on your pay?


----------



## geo (26 Aug 2008)

Umm... did you notice a deposit for +/- 1400$ on or around the same time ???


----------



## 63 Delta (26 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. This $1400 deduction is really wierd. The worst part is the clerk is giving me the runaround. If been trying to figure it out for over 4 + months, but just keep on getting dicked around. Its almost like they want you to get disgruntled and forget about it...


----------



## dapaterson (26 Aug 2008)

Ask the clerk for a copy of the acquittance roll - it should prompt your memory.  Or get another set of questions asked...


----------



## geo (26 Aug 2008)

Other alternative is... file a grievance for a misc deduction for which you don't have a clue to it's being there.
Let them prove to you that it's appropriate


----------



## PO2FinClk (27 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Other alternative is... file a grievance for a misc deduction for which you don't have a clue to it's being there.
> Let them prove to you that it's appropriate


Thats like putting the cart long before the horses.


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

well, if someone deducted 1400 from my pay without any explanation, I'd certainly want an explanation OR to get the $$$ back.  Grievances do that you know... and if the Admin staff get away with stringing him around beyond 6 months... the grievance process would no longer be an option.

Cover all bases... always


----------



## Dara (28 Aug 2008)

If the clerk is jerking you around, just draft a memo through the chain asking for clarification of the deduction.  Now your supervisor is aware there is/maybe a problem and you should get an answer.

The clerk can answer this fairly simply, check outstanding claims.  Did you go on TD recently, with an advance?  Did you finalize that claim?  If you hadn't finalized the claim within a certain time period, they are going to take the advanced back off your pay.  Here we usually get a heads up from the cashier it's going to happen and try ti fix it before it goes that far.


----------



## Spring_bok (28 Aug 2008)

Clerks don't just take money.  This sounds alot like an LTA advance that was not finalized.  If your Sqn clerk can't help you your next stop should be the ROR and inform your chain of command.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 Aug 2008)

I had the same thing a few months back.I was going to Texas early (read WEEKS) and received a pile of U.S currency from my ROR prior to leaving.Partly the ROR fault and partly my own I didn't ask where the money was coming from,and just assumed it was an advance on TD.

A couple months later almost 600 dollars was missing from my account.

Came to find out it was an advance on my NEXT PAY!Really had the possibility of going real sour for my family.Luckily we had some savings at that time.

If your in Recce sqn,I know how busy you guys were (not as busy as the panzers..however) so remind your Troop Mcpl you need to see the clerk ASAP.If it seems she's giving you the run around bring it up through your chain.Nothing sorts a lazy clerk out more than a troop warrant asking them why their troops are being messed around.I've seen it happen and I have instigated.

It's sad really when a troop has to come on a army website to try and sort his pay out.Having a bad sqn clerk is the worst thing ever.And I've seen my share.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Aug 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Having a bad sqn clerk is the worst thing ever.And I've seen my share.



Same here. I've also seen my share of troops who couldnt keep their own admin straight, neglect to hand in claims on time, dont keep the required receipts, spend their advances before leaving on the course/tasking......etc....


----------



## xena (28 Aug 2008)

I'm pretty certain there are more than a few clerks out there who would love to help you out.  (I'm retired - out of the loop so I can't do it myself - sorry!)  Bad clerks give us all a bad name, and we don't like them any more than you do.

But, unless things have changed by gargantuan proportions since I got out, the Sqn clerk wouldn't have direct access to your pay info, so even _*they*_ are going through a couple of other people to get this sorted out.  And if there's one bad apple in that communication link...  well, you get the idea.  Don't blame everything automatically on your sqn clk.

But, yeah, if your pay is messed up and it could mean your family going hungry for a while or missing a mortgage payment, your sqn clk should be setting fires under more than a few important people's chairs.

That's my 2 kopecks.  But hey, I'm a retired old fart.  What do I know about how it's done now?  No, seriously, there's new computer networks so my ideas of how things flow may be right out of it.


----------



## CountDC (28 Aug 2008)

first - which clerk is dicking you around?  The sqn clerk or your pay clerk?  If the problem is your pay clerk then ask to see the supervisor (should be a master jack), tell them the problem and have them give you the answer.  This really is an easy problem that any pay clerk should be able to answer. If it is the Sqn clerk - why are you going through them?  This is a pay problem so you need to talk to the pay clerks directly. Technically your Sqn Clerk should not be able to get answers from the pay office on your pay as this falls under the need to know rule and they don't need to know - you do. 

The code you asked about could be several things as the others here have indicated.  The answer is in the pay system itself so you need someone that can access your pay.  Ask to review your transaction screens back to the month the $1400 was taken out and insist they verify what the deduction was. The clerk should be able to drill down into it and find more info on it such as who entered it and the AR number.

The amount sounds like either a claim or pay advance but if you can't remember getting that amount (happens quite often) then better find out what it is.  Has happened that an AR transaction was posted against the wrong person.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Same here. I've also seen my share of troops who couldn't keep their own admin straight, neglect to hand in claims on time, don't keep the required receipts, spend their advances before leaving on the course/tasking......etc....



Agreed.
It's a two way street.
I have had zero issues as a Mcpl,however as a cpl/tpr going into the clerks office with some clerks my admin seemed to be a burden to them.I.E "did you find my birth certificate yet?" etc.

However I also talked to my guys about bugging the poor clerk with B/S,before they went to talk to her they talk to me.At least then if I perceive someone messing someone around (either side)appropriate action can be taken.


----------



## CountDC (29 Aug 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> It's a two way street.
> I have had zero issues as a Mcpl,however as a cpl/tpr going into the clerks office with some clerks my admin seemed to be a burden to them.I.E "did you find my birth certificate yet?" etc.
> 
> However I also talked to my guys about bugging the poor clerk with B/S,before they went to talk to her they talk to me.At least then if I perceive someone messing someone around (either side)appropriate action can be taken.



I am hoping when you say birth certificate you mean photocopy which should have been easy to find as it is supposed to be on the pers file somewhere near the very bottom.


----------



## PO2FinClk (29 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> well, if someone deducted 1400 from my pay without any explanation, I'd certainly want an explanation OR to get the $$$ back.  Grievances do that you know... and if the Admin staff get away with stringing him around beyond 6 months... the grievance process would no longer be an option.
> 
> Cover all bases... always


They certainly do ... once all other avenues havebeen exhausted. Submitting a grievance at this stage would only result in but a few scenarios. Yes you may get the answer you are seeking, and will also suffer the wrath of CoC for the misuse of CF ressources. Or it will simply be thrown out and in either case end labelling yourself.

The clerk not providing a satisfactory answer? How about asking their supervisor? Addressing it through your CoC? Seriously there are so many other avenues that you could take for an issue such as this before a grievance ever became a justified means. Not to make light, but what you are suggesting is that if you ate at the mess and the jello was quite cold enough that you should submit a grievance.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 Aug 2008)

No I'm talking about a goverment issued birth certificate from NFLD.Which my mother had to get twice as my clerk LOST it twice.
The goverment building actually called me to make sure it was me requesting the birth certificates,to ensure it wasnt fraud.
They asl explained to me the possiability of idenity fraud with now two missing birth certificates which my clerk could not find avant two dags.

I complained,nothing was done.

This clerk is now a sgt.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> No I'm talking about a goverment issued birth certificate from NFLD.Which my mother had to get twice as my clerk LOST it twice.
> The goverment building actually called me to make sure it was me requesting the birth certificates,to ensure it wasnt fraud.
> They asl explained to me the possiability of idenity fraud with now two missing birth certificates which my clerk could not find avant two dags.
> 
> ...



 ???

As was mentioned before; it should be a "PHOTOCOPY" in your Pers File.  I have both the paper and the plastic originals in my personal possession.  Why you gave one, and then a second "original" to a Clerk is beyond me.  Even with Crse Certificates that one achieves outside of the CF system; it is only photocopies that are kept on your Pers File.  The originals go on your "I Love Me Wall" at home or in your office.......or some other private place/box.   ;D


----------



## CountDC (29 Aug 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> No I'm talking about a goverment issued birth certificate from NFLD.Which my mother had to get twice as my clerk LOST it twice.
> The goverment building actually called me to make sure it was me requesting the birth certificates,to ensure it wasnt fraud.
> They asl explained to me the possiability of idenity fraud with now two missing birth certificates which my clerk could not find avant two dags.
> 
> ...



As George just beat me to - why the h*ll would you give the same clerk your certificate twice?? We only need copies for your records, originals belong to you. Don't know how many times I have had to remove original pers docs from mbrs files and send to them after taking the photocopies. It amazes me that people so easily hand over these items. Course cerificates, birth certificates, marriage certificates, divorce certificates, school transcripts, commissioning scrolls (don't ask, I don't know just sent it to the mbr). The point is that almost everything on your pers file should be copies - not originals.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> As was mentioned before; it should be a "PHOTOCOPY" in your Pers File.  I have both the paper and the plastic originals in my personal possession.  Why you gave one, and then a second "original" to a Clerk is beyond me.  Even with Crse Certificates that one achieves outside of the CF system; it is only photocopies that are kept on your Pers File.  The originals go on your "I Love Me Wall" at home or in your office.......or some other private place/box.   ;D



I was a no hook trooper who was told to hand it into the clerk she would photocopy it and hand it back.Back then you wernt allowed upstairs in c-53 unless you were a troop whip.Photocopy was a big protected thing. 

Either way she was an incompetent boob.This is the same girl who announced in front of my peers quote "sucks to be your family,your only getting 56 dollars this pay!"After a LTA claim disappeared from her clutches.


----------



## Spring_bok (30 Aug 2008)

Actually an original birth certificate is required everytime for passport applications and it seems that every roto at least one gets lost.  Its hard to blame the clerk though because it passes through so many hands.


----------



## CountDC (2 Sep 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I was a no hook trooper who was told to hand it into the clerk she would photocopy it and hand it back.Back then you wernt allowed upstairs in c-53 unless you were a troop whip.Photocopy was a big protected thing.
> 
> Either way she was an incompetent boob.This is the same girl who announced in front of my peers quote "sucks to be your family,your only getting 56 dollars this pay!"After a LTA claim disappeared from her clutches.



 :rage: aaarrrrgggghhhhh - one of those clerks - always hated them, always will. Probably acted sweet as pie when talking to the boss too. The photocopy should have been right away while you waited for the original back. As the clerk lost it (and if she had been honest enough to admit to it which I suspect not) then you should have been reimbursed the cost on a CF52 claim. Her announcement deserved a "lets go talk in my office" meeting with her supervisor. Instead of being such a b**ch she should have owned up and corrected the problem right there so your family was taken care of.


----------

